# Motown



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Went to Detroit this weekend to try to get rid of the skunk that's been on me this year. Casted the Detroit River with BITE-ME and a few other friends. Saturday, I caught a perch on a Buchertail 700 and BITE-ME managed a couple nice skis....one on a figure 8 in CLEAR water. Definitely one of the hilights of the trip seeing that.
Sunday morning, I finally hook up on a jerk bait. Fight the fish for a minute or two and just as I was sliding him to the net, the lure fell out of his mouth and he calmly swam away. Later Sunday afternoon, BITE-ME had the hot hand again as he lost one on a really weird break off and had a boatside taker that pushed 46 inches or so. This beauty managed to shake the lure as well. Storms moved in and time was running out for me. I REALLY did not want to leave a world class musky fisherie with a good ol :S 
We were in a conversation with two other boats and I kept casting the jerk bait hoping to get lucky at the last minute and that's exactly what happened.
This fish was 39 or 40 (BITE-ME said both #'s and i forget which is right) caught in about 8' of water.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow ! what a beautiful fish ! Nice markings


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

nice fish indeed. what is the wound from on his back?


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> nice fish indeed. what is the wound from on his back?


my dad just saw the pic and claims it is an entry wound from my .303 British. 
not sure what made the wound, but most of the fish we caught were beat up in some way shape or form. Spawning injuries I'd guess. Muskies like it rough.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good job beating the skunk. Nice fish with beautiful markings.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Way to stick with it Esoxhunter. I've yet to throw a muskie bait or wet the line of my trolling rod, but I hope to get out to Clearfork this week.

CG


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

It sure was a suprise to see you in Mowtown Esox. We stuck it out Sunday and had a bunch of follows but none in the boat. Here's a pic of the 44" I caught on Saturday.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

good lookin fish LEADOFF !


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Both you guys got some nice fish, congrats 

I hope to get a few when i'm up at Chautauqua next month!!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I vote for that photo for angler of the month. Beautiful fish!!!

flash-------------------------------out


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Everyone else is showin theirs, so I better pull mine out.


(Click on image to enlarge)​

(Click on image to enlarge)​
One of these twins is 38" & one is 39", can't remember which is which. Had a blast last weekend, so I gotta go again this weekend. Thanks for the help landing these beauties ESOX. Hopefully (fingers crossed) I'll have some more pics to share on Monday.

P.S. - Nice fish LEADOFF & ESOX


----------



## ramlund man (Mar 25, 2006)

yee haw seein them mooskies gets me FIRED UP -- i'm headin up monday for some smallie fishin and just might have to pack the heavy action casting rods as well and try find some of those toothy critters--LSC just ROCKS i've got several friends that live within 15 minutes of the lake and i'm all the time tellin 'em they are way too spoiled


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

best of luck BITE-ME !
....you're a pretty good net man yourself  

put down the casting rods after this weekend for it is time for :T


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Detroit river kicked my butt this weekend :S . Unfortunately I didn't think to check the forecast and we ended up fishing in post front conditions. Had some follows (mostly lazy) and two strikes. Got the hooks in one of the fish, but it ended up only being a 5 second battle before he shook it off. However, my fishing partner ended up salvaging the trip with a nice 44-1/2" ski. It hit a magnum bulldawg at boatside.


(click on image to enlarge)​
Went to CC last night for another big fat :S ing. I think your right ESOX, it's :T time!!!


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

trolled Alum on Sunday. Dina got a last minute rip on a Sisson (planer) but it never really got hooked. Shook off immediately. She was just relaxing on the boat getting a tan. After the commotion, her hands were shaking bad. Think she's gonna be back on the water with me soon. I'm gonna be :T the hell out of Alum on Thursday. 
Glad Larry got a nice one. Was it our hot spot or somewhere else ?


----------



## Fish Tale (Apr 12, 2004)

Great looking skis!
Going to try and get to the area you guys are talking about next month.Want to pull the boat and stay in the area for a week but don't have a clue where to stay.
Looking for a marina and a place to stay either in Michigan or Canada;Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

These are the places we usually stay.. the first is on the Ruscome and the other is in Belle River. Both are good areas to fish LSC

Deerbrook Marina inc. Phone: (519) 728-1123 Email: [email protected] P.O Box 70, 1023 County Rd 2, St Joachim, Ontario N0R 1S0


Le Petit Dragon Motel. Phone: (519) 728-1147 165 First st P.O. Box 688. Belle River,Ontario N0R 1A0


----------



## Fish Tale (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks Muskie Guy;I'll give them a try.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

The Deerbrook marina has like cottages and a great ramp ,store etc everything you need. 
The Dragon is just a hotel where Muskie fisherman crash at night..
Either way you are in the right area.


----------

